# UK Kindle 4 Screen freeze



## KindleCatlady (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi everyone - I have had a Kindle for a whole week! I Love it and when the screen froze for no apparant reason (not low charge, not pressed any buttons etc) I thought I was going to be Kindle-less   However, Here in the UK we have different versions to the US, but I managed to find the solution - push the on/off switch for 15 - 20 seconds - this is called a hard reboot - if it still doesn't work, plug it in and charge it up and then perform the (nearer 30 seconds I found) hard reboot - it hasn't lost any data, or filing or anything I had done today - and it hws just switched on the screen saver so I know all is well again!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi KindleCatLady and welcome to Kindleboards!

Thanks for the advice - we've also found that doing a restart often helps to solve a lot of glitches like that - in fact it's the first thing I try!

Now you're here I hope you'll stick around and have a look through all our boards - there are lots of interesting conversations going on and plenty of book recommendations etc, not to mention accesssories! Please feel free to join in.


----------



## champ_i (Mar 16, 2012)

So what do you do when it freezes AND the reset button does not work?  You talk to Amazon and they send you a replacement.  Very annoying!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

champ_i said:


> So what do you do when it freezes AND the reset button does not work? You talk to Amazon and they send you a replacement. Very annoying!!!!


Well, I'd characterize it as mildly annoying, since you'll have to reload any books. But I think it's great customer service. 

But to add onto Linda's suggestion. . . it is also good to charge it up if it's freezing and not responsive. That will often fix things as well.


----------



## chrysalis90 (Jun 19, 2012)

what if screen freezes (as in won't switch on, only the amazon advert can be seen) and hard re-setting doesn't work?
what do I do?

I'm from Malta, so they don't ship Kindle to Malta, hence why I bought it from ebay.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you made sure that the Kindle is fully charged before you try the restart? As Ann says, it does often help if there's a problem.

Also, when you're trying to get it to restart, make sure you hold the button for at least 40 seconds before you give up - it really can take that long sometimes before it reacts.

If neither of those things works, I'm not sure what you could do. If you have the Kindle registered on Amazon and it's still less than a year old, they should replace it, but as you say, the delivery is the problem. Do you know anyone in the countries they ship to, who's address you could use? Then they could ship it on to you. It means you having to pay part of the shipping costs, but that's better than having to buy a new Kindle.


----------

